# Club Tortimer



## RisingSun (Feb 7, 2013)

Ok, so I just finished watching LinandKo's latest installment, and can I just say....

Club Tortimer is so cool.

It allows you to interact with other players without having friend codes with them.  Love it.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 7, 2013)

What the heck is Club Tortimer? Now I gotta go watch this video that your talking about.


----------



## Fame (Feb 7, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> What the heck is Club Tortimer? Now I gotta go watch this video that your talking about.



its always available on the island you can buy it for 40 or 50 medals (i think). when you ask about going to the island you will be given 2 choices: go by myself and play with others (online)
its basically just going to the island with other people not on your friends list
edit: i forgot to say when you buy it, it lasts forever


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 7, 2013)

That's pretty cool. Maybe this is a sign of Nintendo getting rid of their "ONLINE SHOULD ONLY BE WITH PEOPLE YOU KNOW" thing.


----------



## Pickles (Feb 7, 2013)

That's really good! Because I know very few people who play. LOL Can someone please post a link to the video? I don't typically watch them, so I don't know where to find them, but I'd like to see this one.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Pickles (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Mint (Feb 7, 2013)

I go to Club Tortimer during the day (for me), which is night time in Japan, and all of the rare bugs are out and for that it's quite useful.
But it can be very frustrating at times when you go to the island and keep getting island hoppers (people who are looking for rare items or the exclusive items club tortimer has) making you miss bugs and fish or you get stuck between multiple save screens.

For those who plan to use this feature once the English version is out, put your fish/bugs into your box frequently! You will encounter people with bad internet connections.


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 7, 2013)

I guess that's one of the things that sucks about it.
I wouldn't be bug hunting online though, why not just do it while you're on the island alone with no one to bother you and steal your bugs and fish?
I'm excited that you can make friends and possible exchange friend codes via the chat.


----------



## Mint (Feb 7, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> I guess that's one of the things that sucks about it.
> I wouldn't be bug hunting online though, why not just do it while you're on the island alone with no one to bother you and steal your bugs and fish?
> I'm excited that you can make friends and possible exchange friend codes via the chat.



Because it's daytime on my island and those bugs aren't out yet.  The issue isn't them "stealing" the bugs or fish, it's getting stuck in multiple saving screens because other people come to the island, don't see an item they want, and leave immediately.
I also made a Japanese friend through Club Tortimer, although we can't understand each other too well. ^^;


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 7, 2013)

Lin and Ko said something about it being nightime in the game, but daytime in Japan.  I bet it has something to do with who gets to the island first.


----------



## Mint (Feb 7, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> Lin and Ko said something about it being nightime in the game, but daytime in Japan.  I bet it has something to do with who gets to the island first.



It does.  Whoever gets to the island first determines if it will be night or day based on what time it is in their game.
Here's a guide for the island and it includes Club Tortimer (it's in Japanese): http://wiki.grovyle.net/butsumori_3ds/?南の島#p51eb754


----------



## Roguefae (Feb 7, 2013)

That sounds like a lot of fun! Another thing to look forward to.


----------



## aikatears (Feb 7, 2013)

I do plan on using the club when no on on my list is online or want to go to the island. love the option


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2013)

I agree, it looks awesome. I'm assuming that you can still play the island minigames with others, right?


----------



## Roguefae (Feb 8, 2013)

aikatears said:


> I do plan on using the club when no on on my list is online or want to go to the island. love the option



Same here! I think I may play online more because of it.


----------



## mellamollama (Feb 8, 2013)

In LinandKo's video they could choose to play with Japanese players only, or the rest of the world. I'm assuming that will be a feature for other localizations. I can see this making it easier to connect with players with different localizations (and thus holidays) to swap holiday items.


----------



## Roguefae (Feb 8, 2013)

mellamollama said:


> In LinandKo's video they could choose to play with Japanese players only, or the rest of the world. I'm assuming that will be a feature for other localizations. I can see this making it easier to connect with players with different localizations (and thus holidays) to swap holiday items.



That would be great!


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 8, 2013)

When I get this game, I will use this feature all the time! I think it is so cool, it is the island and online multiplayer in one. You can find cool people to hang out with, maybe even more people to swap codes with. This feature is going to be so important to me bacause I don't know anyone in my area who has this game to play with... So yeah it will be cool


----------



## kitanii (Feb 8, 2013)

That is so cool!  I'm really excited now!


----------



## Username (Feb 8, 2013)

When i get the game i think i will only use club tortimer with other eu players (if there is that option), otherwise you could just get bombed by Japanese speakers.


----------



## Fame (Feb 8, 2013)

Username said:


> When i get the game i think i will only use club tortimer with other eu players (if there is that option), otherwise you could just get bombed by Japanese speakers.



you can select a region to play with. but you might get bombed with french or spanish players


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 8, 2013)

But she can speak French and Spanish!


----------



## Username (Feb 8, 2013)

Takoya said:


> But she can speak French and Spanish!



 my education has nothing to do with this. 

I will be using Club tortimer sometimes but im not going to go mad with it.
(just so i stay on topic )


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh, it does.


----------



## Username (Feb 8, 2013)

... Yh thats you alright >.>


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 8, 2013)

Shh


----------



## comic321 (Feb 9, 2013)

Club Tortimer: a place to throw away your sorrows & relax.  Now I really can't wait for this game to come out!


----------



## Merelfantasy (Feb 9, 2013)

This is really cool, I?m amazed that actually they put this option in the game!


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a question guys, do you get to keep the bugs you catch in club tortimer?? :O


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2013)

yes


----------



## Mint (Feb 9, 2013)

My first attempt at Club Tortimer today and I find another Canadian importer. xD There are so many of us out there. 

So no, you won't always get Japanese people if you use Club Tortimer. I picked the international option too.

I hope to see you on here soon, Atsirk!


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 10, 2013)

Wait... do you get to talk to the people your playing with?


----------



## Fame (Feb 10, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Wait... do you get to talk to the people your playing with?



yeah you can type.


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 10, 2013)

Fame said:


> yeah you can type.



Oh I thought voice chat for a minute... that would be so annoying... >_>


----------



## Sora (Feb 10, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Oh I thought voice chat for a minute... that would be so annoying... >_>



Not if you could mute people and turn it off and on.


----------



## Fame (Feb 10, 2013)

i would have preferred voice chat but oh well :/


----------



## Gummy (Feb 10, 2013)

Fame said:


> i would have preferred voice chat but oh well :/



Maybe they'll add it as a DLC update, who knows?


----------



## Julie (Feb 10, 2013)

Gummy said:


> Maybe they'll add it as a DLC update, who knows?



Most likely not. It's not very kid friendly. I could see it as a DLC update, but only with friends and not random people.


----------



## Gummy (Feb 10, 2013)

Julie said:


> Most likely not. It's not very kid friendly. I could see it as a DLC update, but only with friends and not random people.



Probably with friends, yeah. But another thing to consider is that games clarify that online interactions are not rated.


----------



## Sora (Feb 10, 2013)

Gummy said:


> Probably with friends, yeah. But another thing to consider is that games clarify that online interactions are not rated.



Although that would be fine if AC was developed by Sony or Microsoft, Nintendo would not want their rep tarnished by kids getting yelled at over the internet. Even if they add mute and "turn off mic" settings, people would still get mad.


----------

